# 3 nights in Montreal What to do for twenty year old on a tight budget?



## pcgirl54 (Mar 11, 2008)

Our son plans to drive to Montreal from Boston and spend three days next week. He is mid twenties. I believe he has picked one of the two Days Inns in the city. Of course he has a tight budget.

Can anyone recommend what to see and what to avoid and inexpensive places to eat.

Thanks so much


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.quaysoftheoldport.com/en/activities/list.aspx
or if he likes animals he could go to the olympic stadium at the Biodome... I dont know what he likes but there is tons of things to do in Montreal. Just google it!


----------

